# Eath Quake



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good morning America 
Earth Quake here we go again A natural disaster . While we know they will happen we do not know when or where. Wonder how many in the area are call prepers nut jobs right now. How many are already call for Government help. Betting there are at least a few prepers saying we got this for now help those people first.
Are you ready? Food ,water, shelter a plan. ready to defend yourself if it goes bad?
Once again at least a few prepers are looking pretty smart right now, but you never see them on the news only the help me signs.

Northern California rocked by magnitude 6.0 earthquake | Fox News


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

California and earthquakes go together like milk and cereal. Same with heavy snow and subzero temperatures in a state like Minnesota. Its amazing to me how many people do not prepare for calamitous and severe natural weather/seismic events that do occur repeatably in the area which they choose to reside. 

I would like to think I would be OK short term. Long term is a work in progress.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Centered in Napa valley 6.0 on the Richter scale. Is all I've heard about it.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Napa is not highly populated but there are some smaller towns in the area and a lot of tourism. Still, for those in the area a supply of water and some food is a must have. Hopefully it is just property damage and not a lot of people injured.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Fox News said massive 6.9 earthquake. Ahh 6.9 is not considered massive, but that kind of news reporting will help get more tax dollars thrown at the issue. Ahh, people who live in comiefornia know about earthquakes or will learn very quickly or die. You live in an area that is prone to violent weather you take your chances, your choice at your expense. Only good thing is that area is a good place to build prisons and housing for illegals and retired politicians / lawyers, IMO.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

As I understand it, there are 15,000 people without power. Not to minimize it, that is not a huge number and so far I have not heard of any deaths or injuries. This does not seem to me to be any where close to a large "disaster", although I will admit that if it was my home or business that was trashed I would feel differently.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> As I understand it, there are 15,000 people without power. Not to minimize it, that is not a huge number and so far I have not heard of any deaths or injuries. This does not seem to me to be any where close to a large "disaster", although I will admit that if it was my home or business that was trashed I would feel differently.


Quick correction, there has been reports of 80 people inured, 2 seriously, but no deaths. Still not what I would consider a major disaster.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

A majority of those people are wealthy, that's why its a major deal


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Living here in hurricane country the weather is the number one thing we prep for and have been for some years now. I do believe that if you are well prepared for any one thing you already have most situations covered.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

NAPA, Calif. (AP) — A large earthquake caused significant damage and left three critically injured in California's northern Bay Area early Sunday, igniting fires, sending at least 87 people to a hospital, knocking out power to tens of thousands and sending residents running out of their homes in the darkness.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Here's what got me....

_"The quake was centered on the Franklin Fault, which has been dormant for approximately 1.6 million years, according to USGS scientist David Oppenheimer."_

So, people who poo-poo abnout dormant and/or inactive faults (*cough* * New Madrid* *cough*) might want to stop poo-poo'ing so much.

6.1 Magnitude Quake Centered in Napa Felt Throughout Northern California | NewsRadio KFBK


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Come on it is not about faults and all that non sense. It is Global warming and Bush's fault get it right.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

6.0 Is not a small quake,anybody who has been in an earthquake knows what I am talking about.we were in SF bay area in '89,and a few others in Wa.state.no fun.the Napa valley area has grown quite large. my family near there has told me I called them this am,they live nearby about 60 miles,said it was a strong one went about 20-25 seconds and scared the crap out of them,nephew and niece and their spouses and kids prep,my late brother taught them well everybody was A-OK (thank god).there are at least 100,000+ people in the area.lots of people now with no power,no gas,no nothing for the unprepared.lucky there were no deaths.120 injured 3 critical.probably due in part to Cali's retrofit laws...I'm very glad it was not closer to them because they do live near a large refinery and,if that went up there would have been conflagration that would have killed a lot of people.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im ready 

there was a 7.0 in peru today too. the middle will need to adjust too.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

shotlady said:


> im ready
> 
> there was a 7.0 in peru today too. the middle will need to adjust too.


Glad your OK. Did you get any tomato's?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> California and earthquakes go together like milk and cereal. Same with heavy snow and subzero temperatures in a state like Minnesota. Its amazing to me how many people do not prepare for calamitous and severe natural weather/seismic events that do occur repeatably in the area which they choose to reside.
> 
> I would like to think I would be OK short term. Long term is a work in progress.


No offense, but you really cannot compare this to a blizzard or sub-zero temps in Minnesota or Wisconsin. We get those every year. Even in California, an earthquake of 6.0+ is a rare event.

Most true Minnesotans or Wisconsinites that I know, even non-preppers, actually look forward to the bad-ass blizzard. You wake up in the morning with 15-18 inches of snow on the driveway and go out and fire up the snowblower or plow. Work has been cancelled or delayed, so we all meet up and get each other's driveways cleaned out and sidewalks shoveled. The dumbass that did not get his snowblower serviced last fall (so it does not start) is responsible for providing hot chocolate for the rest of us that did. Inevitably, somebody's wife makes up a bunch of sticky buns or monkeybread and we all sit around and eat and laugh about it. Later that afternoon, the plows finally come through and everybody's driveway has a 3 foot pile of ice at the bottom. So we do it all over again but this time we finish by standing in a neighbor's garage drinking cheap beer. All in all, it is pretty fun.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Egyas said:


> Here's what got me....
> 
> _"The quake was centered on the Franklin Fault, which has been dormant for approximately 1.6 million years, according to USGS scientist David Oppenheimer."_
> 
> ...


People who "poo-poo" the New Madrid fault line are idiots. There was an HUGE earthquake there about 200 years ago which in geological time was about 20 seconds ago. By the way, there is a fault line that goes right down the middle of Manhattan in New York City.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Inor said:


> No offense, but you really cannot compare this to a blizzard or sub-zero temps in Minnesota or Wisconsin. We get those every year. Even in California, an earthquake of 6.0+ is a rare event.
> 
> Most true Minnesotans or Wisconsinites that I know, even non-preppers, actually look forward to the bad-ass blizzard. You wake up in the morning with 15-18 inches of snow on the driveway and go out and fire up the snowblower or plow. Work has been cancelled or delayed, so we all meet up and get each other's driveways cleaned out and sidewalks shoveled. The dumbass that did not get his snowblower serviced last fall (so it does not start) is responsible for providing hot chocolate for the rest of us that did. Inevitably, somebody's wife makes up a bunch of sticky buns or monkeybread and we all sit around and eat and laugh about it. Later that afternoon, the plows finally come through and everybody's driveway has a 3 foot pile of ice at the bottom. So we do it all over again but this time we finish by standing in a neighbor's garage drinking cheap beer. All in all, it is pretty fun.


We usually get a couple of heavy snow fall days here in Illinois every year and I too look forward to them. I start a fire in the fireplace, go out and use the snow blower on the drive, and by the time I am done the fire is going strong. Sit in front of hit with some hot chocolate or coffee, and for lunch I cook some brotts on the fire. Good day.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Not to threadjack but,I look forward to the snow too,I love it when you cant see to the end of the driveway.it feels good to have a good breakfast(with BACON!) and a couple of cups of strong joe while watching the snow blow thru the trees then getting your snow gear on and starting the snowblowers up (we have two)the wife likes blowing snow just as much as I do,she's a real yooper too.


----------

